# Rome - Total War startet nicht



## SnakeP (15. Januar 2011)

Hi,
ich hoffe einer kann mir bei meinem Problem helfen.
In der letzten PC Games Ausgabe war Rome Total War dabei. Das Spiel habe ich zwar bereits, bekam aber wieder Lust es zu spielen. Fix installiert, Patch gemacht wie angegeben und gestartet. Spiel startete und ging nach erstem Ladebildschirm wieder zurück auf den Desktop.
Dachte ich mir das es vielleicht nur an der PCGames Version liegt.
Mein Orginalspiel genommen, gleiches Problem.
Egal ob Version 1.0, 1.2 oder 1.5
Immer das selbe Problem. Spiel startet und landet dann wieder auf dem Desktop.
Das Spiel lief aber schon auf diesem Rechner.
Gegoogelt hab ich schon. das Problem tritt rel. häufig auf, allerdings eher als das Spiel noch neu war. Patches haben scheinbar immer geholfen. Bei mir jedoch nicht. Überprüft ob die Patches installiert wurden habe ich, Versionsnummer war immer richtig.
Grafikkartentreiber sind auch aktuell.

So langsam hab ich die Befürchtung, dass das Spiel vielleicht nicht mit den aktuellsten Grafikkartentreibern zurecht kommt. Ist jedoch nur geraten da ich davon nur wenig Ahnung habe.
Hardware seitig kann es keine Probleme geben, die hardware ist die selbe wie damals as es noch lief.

Ich hoffe einer von euch kann mir helfen.

MfG Snake


----------



## Herbboy (15. Januar 2011)

Das mit den Treibern wäre denkbar - welche Hardware hast Du denn? Sind denn auch ALLE anderen Treiber aktuell? Sound, Board...? Vlt. is auch nur der Virenscanner schuld, versuch es mal ohne.


----------



## SnakeP (15. Januar 2011)

Also Soundtreiber hab ich jetzt noch aktualisiert, brachte leider nix.
Wie gesagt, an der Hardware kann es nicht liegen. die war auch drin als ich es das letzte mal gespielt hatte.
Im wesentlichen haben sich nur die Treiber geändert. Also GraKa, Sound, DirectX und WinXP Service Pack 3.


----------



## Herbboy (16. Januar 2011)

Ist denn die jetzt instalierte Version die von PC mit patches aus dem internet, oder hast Du die deinstalliert und dann wieder die mit org. CDs draufgemacht?


----------



## SnakeP (17. Januar 2011)

Versucht hab ich beide. Sowohl Orginal Version 1.0, Orginal mit Patch 1.5, als auch PC Games Version jeweils versucht. Bis jetzt bleibt es leider dabei das es nicht spielbar ist :/


----------



## Herbboy (17. Januar 2011)

Letzte Chance wäre ne windows-neuinstall ^^


----------



## SnakeP (18. Januar 2011)

Hmm und ich dachte immer das fällt nur mir ein wenn ich mit meinem Laienwissen am Ende bin


----------



## Solon25 (18. Januar 2011)

Aus eigener Erfahrung weiss ich nur, das Rome:TW nach der deinstallation noch sehr viele Einträge in der Registry hinterlässt. Ich hab damals immer 2 RegCleaner laufen lassen, wo der 2. dann noch sehr viele Einträge fand. Dazu hab ich auch noch per Start/ Ausführen/ regedit an 2 Stellen gesucht (Hot_Key_Local_Machine + Hot_Key_Current_User) und was gefunden.

Da du ja nach der VV noch dein Original installiert hast, würde ich vorschlagen die Registry sorgfältig von Rome:TW zu säubern und dann die Neuinstallation als Admin ausführen (Setup abbrechen/ Rechtsklick aufs Laufwerk bei eingelegter CD/DVD/ Explorer und dort die setup.exe als Admin starten)   

*EDIT: *Welchen Grafiktreiber hast du überhaupt drauf? Sofern Catalyst 10.12 für ATI Karten, der ist schlecht (Hab Vista), bin wieder auf dem 10.9 und meine Spiele laufen wieder ohne Probleme, was ich vom 10.12 nicht behaupten kann.


----------



## SnakeP (20. Januar 2011)

hmm also CCleater hatte ich schon verwendet, aber das mit den Grafikkartentreibern versuch ich mal- vielleicht hilft ja ein downgrade


----------



## Solon25 (21. Januar 2011)

Also den CCleaner benutze ich auch schon lange, grade der hatte die ganzen Einträge nicht gefunden. Zusätzlich hab ich noch den Wise RegisterCleaner, der hatte noch eine ganze Ecke gefunden


----------

